# Diarrhea cramping but can't go! Help.



## amymfraz

My doctors keep diagnosing me with IBS and are "90%" sure I have it though they have not ruled out other problems with testing as yet. My symptoms seem to fit but I have been experiencing extreme diarrhea pains, so that I have to run to the bathroom. Yet, I CANNOT go! Eventually I am successful but suffer for hours. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## ncottle

Oh yes...now is that weird or not? You know is is diarrhea...but you go to the bathroom and nothing happens. What did your doctor say about this?


----------



## linr

Besides the constant urgency that drives me crazy what you described is my living nightmare.The worst is when you are in a public place or someonelses home and you are in there suffering away and people keep saying "are you OK"? You're in there feeling like you are in labor and know that eventually it will be major D and just want everyone to leave you alone.This has happened to me many times. Only someone who has experienced could understand how truly awful it is. I find that this happens most often when I haven't gone in days and then the cramping and all that starts. Whew. I'm starting to sweat just thinking about one of those episodes. Anyone out there find something that helps with this?


----------



## EDDINGS

I know what you're talking about. I went to a Gastroentorlogist and she prescribed Levbid for the pain, she explained that (bear with me, I'll try to make sense as best as I can) there is a chemical that your brain produces that masks the feeling of gasious movement in my intestines and that I lacked this chemical. So a gas bubble, the size of pea, would feel like a gas explosion making it's way down just before the big "D" hits which could take anywhere from 20 min to 2-3 hours depending on how fast this bubble travels.In short the Levbid did help me tremendously. hopefully you can find one (Gastro M.D.) that will help you. Don't be satisfied with one that tells you there is nothing they can do, that is simply not true!Best of luck to you.


----------



## PippylongStockings

I get that too I feel like it's an emergency but nothing happens. Gets very annoying.


----------



## delricogirl

omggg im only 15 n this same thing happens n when i go to the hospital they just say im constipated -.-but i dont think thats it ,cuz its been goin on for 2 years n only has gotten worse.Like sumtimes i actually do get diarrhea but then ill be constipated n feel like i have diarrhea but nothing happens n it hurtss soooo bad . I only drink water ive cut everything else out n i eat pretty healthy i dont drink milk or stuff w milk in it cus i get very sick i dont know u guys should help me too :[


----------

